# Paypal question



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

**

Credit card! 

It's like instantaneous!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

When I go to add funds to my account, I only have my bank account as an option.

Can someone give me a simple walk through on how to do this?


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

NockOn said:


> When I go to add funds to my account, I only have my bank account as an option.
> 
> Can someone give me a simple walk through on how to do this?


i thnk if you go to your options it lets you add a credit card...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a credit card already as part of my profile but how do I add money to my account using a credit card? I can't find that option....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't think You can, if you need money in the account you have to pull it from the bank.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Heres how*

put your credit card on file and when you make a payment it instantly bills your credit card within minutes... why leave money in your account unless you buy and sell daily ... keep your money....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Classic, in some cases the payee won't accept that payment method. I ran into that when I was building cameras a few years ago. I ended having to mail him a money order.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, if you use a credit card to fund you paypal account, somebody has to pay the credit card charges.

The fastest way to put money in your account is to sell something.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

It doesn't take a week to add funds does it?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> It doesn't take a week to add funds does it?


I do not think it takes long to transfer money to you paypal balance. It does take 4 days to get money from Paypal to you bank though.

But no to worry!!! Even if you do not have one solitary dime in you paypal, your bank account is you backup funding. SO you can make purchases through paypal and not have any money in there at all. Just make sure you have it in you bank account. This also works using the Paypal debit card.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I had that it took almost a week to do a transfer, but if you add a debit card with a visa or mastercard logo on it. It with transfer immediatly.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

tutone500 said:


> I had that it took almost a week to do a transfer, but if you add a debit card with a visa or mastercard logo on it. It with transfer immediatly.


I transfers immediatly if you dont have the money in you paypal balance as well, trust me it comes right out of your bank.

If you look in you options it will list you bank account or credit cards as a backup funding option.

You can also change this on one of the checkout screens when you are paying with Paypal.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I do not think it takes long to transfer money to you paypal balance. It does take 4 days to get money from Paypal to you bank though.
> 
> But no to worry!!! Even if you do not have one solitary dime in you paypal, your bank account is you backup funding. SO you can make purchases through paypal and not have any money in there at all. Just make sure you have it in you bank account. This also works using the Paypal debit card.


I just went and looked at my Paypal account and tried to transfer some money. 6-8 business days for Canadian account transfers and 3-5 business days for US account transfers. It's been so long since I tranfered money in there I had forgotten the time delays.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Holy Crap Batman  Lots of different opinion. 

So if I use my credit card it will charge an additional fee to the seller?

But If I don't have any money in my Paypal account, and make the buy, it will take it automatically from my bank account? Won't it take the same amount of time as if I was doing the transfer before hand?

Anyone here know for sure?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

NockOn I think the difference lies in the Canadian & US banking systems and where PayPal is situated as a business entity. Canada, as it turns out has some pretty stringent banking rules as compared to other countries and I suspect that may be what's behind the difference as to what Hoyt Thompson's experience is and others.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> I just went and looked at my Paypal account and tried to transfer some money. 6-8 business days for Canadian account transfers and 3-5 business days for US account transfers. It's been so long since I tranfered money in there I had forgotten the time delays.





NockOn said:


> Holy Crap Batman  Lots of different opinion.
> 
> So if I use my credit card it will charge an additional fee to the seller?
> 
> ...


Been using Paypal since 2003.

Ok you do not have to believe me, do it your way.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Please understand I wasn't trying to insult anyone. I don't know you personally and have no way of knowing how long anyone could have been using Paypal.

If I read you post right, all have have to do is send the money and in one of the steps, I will have the option to pick my bank account as an option for backup money and I won't have to wait the 6 to 8 day period. Is that what you mean? 

I also noticed that you are in the States, is there any chance that things my work different for us in Canuck Land?

Cheers,


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you have a verified bank account associated with your Paypal account, it transfers the money immediately when you pay someone, just like a regular debit card. Canada or elsewhere.

If you simply want to load up your Paypal account with funds from your bank account, or transfer money from your Paypal to your bank account, it takes longer, just as if you wanted to transfer money from (for example) a CIBC account to a BMO account. No real reason to do this, though.

If you don't have a bank account with funds in it associated with your Paypal account, you can associate a credit card to it, and payment is immediate, but there is a charge that has to be paid, and that's done by the seller. Buto a seller may not want to take credit-card funded Paypal, or may want to charge an extra 3-5%.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Stash said:


> If you have a verified bank account associated with your Paypal account, it transfers the money immediately when you pay someone, just like a regular debit card. Canada or elsewhere.
> 
> If you simply want to load up your Paypal account with funds from your bank account, or transfer money from your Paypal to your bank account, it takes longer, just as if you wanted to transfer money from (for example) a CIBC account to a BMO account. No real reason to do this, though.
> 
> If you don't have a bank account with funds in it associated with your Paypal account, you can associate a credit card to it, and payment is immediate, but there is a charge that has to be paid, and that's done by the seller. Buto a seller may not want to take credit-card funded Paypal, or may want to charge an extra 3-5%.


Stash is bang on here. I'm not sure why you'd ever want a balance in your paypal account from your bank account, just have it as a funding option and it'll come out same as a debit.

As to money being deposited, even though it gives a relatively long period of time on the Paypal site as transfering to a Canadian account, every time I've done it, it usually hits my account in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I keep a balance in my paypal account. One of the best places to "hide" laundered money.... laundered from my wife that is :mg::mg:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> I keep a balance in my paypal account. One of the best places to "hide" laundered money.... laundered from my wife that is :mg::mg:


:zip:


----------

